# Trap primer for commercial kitchen floor sink!



## Frank Olivas (Oct 20, 2011)

I am bringing up a question that has been debated many times before. In Riverside County in California, I would like to know if a trap primer should be installed on a floor sink. I am installing them on the floor drains, but would like to not put them on the floor sinks.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope it's not another case of, gc trying to play plumber.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I hope it's not another case of, gc trying to play plumber.


 :yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You need to post this question in a few other sections of the forum to get an answer.


----------



## Frank Olivas (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll try that. My intention is not to cheat. I go by the law of the code. But this section of the Uniform Plumbing Code is vague. Chapter 10 section 1007.0 states that floor drains and similar traps, subject to infrequent use, shall be protect with a trap seal primer. Well, a commercial kitchen is going to be using the floor sink with 3 compartment sinks and dishwashers discharging everyday into them. I would say that the floor sinks are going to be frequently used.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmmm......

Not really a question a _plumber_ would be asking......

I know the answer, but I am a plumber! (ancient Chinese secret!)


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Frank Olivas said:


> I'll try that. My intention is not to cheat. I go by the law of the code. But this section of the Uniform Plumbing Code is vague. Chapter 10 section 1007.0 states that floor drains and similar traps, subject to infrequent use, shall be protect with a trap seal primer. Well, a commercial kitchen is going to be using the floor sink with 3 compartment sinks and dishwashers discharging everyday into them. I would say that the floor sinks are going to be frequently used.


 
The answer to your question is hidden in the mess of words quoted above.








Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just tell the kitchen staff to pee in the fs's regularly that should keep em primed 

On a more serious note, its used regularly either from wash down practices or a 3 comp sink drains into it or other appliance.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't listen to the above posters you don't need a trap primer just connect it direct with a gate valve to throttle the flow to a minimum, a ball valve won't work right.


----------



## Frank Olivas (Oct 20, 2011)

Sheeh, this was a question that was loaded. I am surprised at the various amount of answers. I have tried calling the local health inspector since his word will be the one that over rules the plumbing inspector. I am waiting for his response. I thank you all for your insights into how you all think. From the backwoods swamps to the shores of California, this is a great nation because we can express our views, even if these views conflict with local codes and regulations. I intend to do the right thing which is the bottom line.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Frank Olivas said:


> I am bringing up a question that has been debated many times before. In Riverside County in California, I would like to know if a trap primer should be installed on a floor sink. I am installing them on the floor drains, but would like to not put them on the floor sinks.:thumbup:


 







No, it shouldn't be installed, it shall be installed.....:whistling2:


----------

